# Hot off the Memphis Blog Presses: Gasol to Lakers for Kwame Brown



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

From the RealGM message boards: 



PhD Griz said:


> hey guys....
> 
> some interesting news from memphis tonight....and a brief mention (or hint) at a Pau to Lakers trade....
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=756576

Take with bucket of salt.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I believe


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

His stats this season: 18.9ppg/8.8rpg/3.0apg/1.4bpg/50.1%FGP. 

Pros: excellent mid-range elbow J, very sharp passer (Phil probably wants him badly for his post passing), solid 17-20 ppg scorer, and high bball IQ on O so he's a great tri-fit. 

Cons: average rebounder, average defender (though blocks 1.8 per game for his career), could be injury-prone (has had 56 and 59 game seasons), might be somewhat soft, and might have to give up Odom (I don't know if this is a con though).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

gimme, gimme, gimmie!!!! Now we are talkin


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Pros: He's not Kwame Brown

Cons: uhhh


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

If Im the Lakers GM, Id send Lamar Odom, Kwame and a signd Kobe jersey to Memphis immediately.



Question though. Does this mean Bynum will start at the 4?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Does this mean Bynum will start at the 4?


not a chance


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> If Im the Lakers GM, Id send Lamar Odom, Kwame and a signd Kobe jersey to Memphis immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Question though. Does this mean Bynum will start at the 4?


No. Pau is a PF afterall.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok. Gotcha.


Well then, Lakers, congratulations you are guaranteed to win titles and for many years to come.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would LOVE Pau Gasol on this team right now.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

If they ask for Ariza and Javaris along with Kwame, would y'all agree to it?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yes, but lets keep Ariza out of this.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great deal if it happens.

I'd do Kwame Brown, Lamar Odom and Javaris Crittenton.

Thats probably what the Griz would want, and also the max I'd give up from the Lakers. Would the Grizz have to include more though to match salaries?

I hope we don't see any _"No, we don't need him and he'll just hold back Bynum"_ responses.. This trade is an opportunity to do 4 good things;

1) Get a very talented and proven big-man in the post, who actually has SKILL - Gasol would completely change LA's game.
2) Ensure you make the playoffs (rather than hoping you can hold the fort till Bynum gets back and relying on him to drastically change the team).
3) Drop a bad contract in Odom and a bad player in Kwame.
4) Satisfy Kobe's want for talent and you'll have no more trade demands for a while.

And lets be honest, we don't know anything about Bynum yet. He was starting to come along great but really he was still a major prospect, and now hes coming back from injury. Plus, fact is no matter how much potential Bynum has, if the team misses the playoffs (or leaves in the first round) and starts off poorly next season, Kobe's gona go right back to demanding a trade or more moves or whatever..

I like the trade and it's giving up a little much but I'd definately be willing to give up those 3 players for the potential of Kobe on the perimeter with Gasol and Bynum waiting inside.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They don't want Odom or Kwame's expiring contract and as much as I like Crittenton, Memphis is set with Conley and Lowry. You have got to try harder than that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

croco said:


> They don't want Odom or Kwame's expiring contract and as much as I like Crittenton, Memphis is set with Conley and Lowry. You have got to try harder than that.


Oh, you sure bout them not wanting an expiring? I was just going off what Chris Vernon wrote (first post) about how Memphis was considering a Pau trade where they'd bring back a big expiring..

hm I did forget about Lowry though, if he a part of your future or a temporary experiment?

i guess they could switch crittenton for.. ariza? except that means Luke Walton is a starter again.. :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Odom and Walton for Gasol


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

They probably want us to take on Brian Cardinal and his contract. 

Kwame, Odom, and draft pick for Pau and Cardinal. I would love that trade.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i was calling for a pau gasol trade since 2 years ago i think. 

kwame, odom, draft pick for pau and cardinal.. that's fine by me. i wonder how well andrew would paly with pau though..

man, if we had caron instead of kwame, and no radmonivic or luke.. we'd be in pretty good shape right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Please..... let this happen...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Guys, Kwame Brown is the whole point the Grizzlies even consider trading Gasol to the Lakers. He has a $9 million dollar expiring contract, the largest in the league. The Grizzlies are looking to save money due to sagging profits, but also want to be there for the big FA pool this summer, so there is _zero_ reason for the Grizzlies to want Odom. Kwame Brown the player is irrelevant, anything he gives them is merely window dressing, because they're NOT looking to get equal value back, they know they won't get it. Here's something that's realistic: 

Kwame ($9.1M), Sasha ($1.8M), 2008 1st rounder

for 

Pau Gasol ($13.7M)

This deal, however it ends up looking with Kwame at the center, definitely has legs. Just in the last 3 seasons, superstars like Vince Carter were acquired for Mourning, draft picks, and expiring contracts. Tracy McGrady was traded for a huge contract in Francis, Mobley, and expiring contracts. And Rasheed Wallace was traded for reserves and draft picks. There is precedent for superstar trades for expiring contracts + scraps, at mid-season (like now), just in the last 3 seasons; Carter and Wallace were deadline deals.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ Theo Ratliff owns the largest expiring contract in the league


But congrats Lakers for pulling this heist.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ Theo Ratliff owns the largest expiring contract in the league


But congrats Lakers for pulling this heist.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> Guys, Kwame Brown is the whole point the Grizzlies even consider trading Gasol to the Lakers. He has a $9 million dollar expiring contract, the largest in the league. The Grizzlies are looking to save money due to sagging profits, but also want to be there for the big FA pool this summer, so there is _zero_ reason for the Grizzlies to want Odom. Kwame Brown the player is irrelevant, anything he gives them is merely window dressing, because they're NOT looking to get equal value back, they know they won't get it. Here's something that's realistic:
> 
> Kwame ($9.1M), Sasha ($1.8M), 2008 1st rounder
> 
> ...


Do It...Do it NOW MITCH!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HE DID JUST DO IT!

Brown, Java, 2008 and 2010 First Rounders for Gasol


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Did I call this or what? 

Anyway, man, I am seriously so happy. What a godsend.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Ok. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> Well then, Lakers, congratulations you are guaranteed to win titles and for many years to come.


I wouldn't go that far. They have to get past Oden and my Blazers next year.

This year though... go for it.

Wow... I am impressed though. You guys absolutely RAPED the Grizz with this one.
You should all pat your Laker brass in the back. EXCELLENT trade for you.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Call... Mad props to the guy who this article.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Whoever Chris Vernon is, I love him!!!

Our lineup is stacked right now. When Bynum gets back, and if we can gel this season, we're going to be insane.

What this also means...Kobe is here to stay. 

And we did it without losing Odom! Sad to see Javaris go, but Farmar is still legit.

Most stacked Lakers roster ever. I'm just stunned. Stunned!:clap::clap::clap::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

To get this deal done so cheaply is beyond amazing to me. I'm still in absolute shock. Imagine Bynum and Gasol WITH Odom and Kobe??? Holy crap fellas, we might have an NBA champion on our hands.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

no it went down.
check rotoworld.com


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:jawdrop:COME ON. the rich just got SO much richer, wow. what a steal 

A.B-Center
Pau-Foward
Lamar
KOBE
Fisher 

NASTY Lineup and you guys give up like nothing man,and who said Mitch was a bad GM? 

(why can't this happen for us?)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HOLY ****.

Mitch is on the ball right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We just became champions once again.

We have 2 options on the block a facillitating small forward in Odom and Kobe has help.

Lakers versus Celtics in the Finals.

Sad to see Javaris go I think the Grizz got a good piece there he's gonna be a stud in memphis.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I am speechless. This is amazing. 

One of Odom/Walton/Radman will be gone before next year.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

this trade makes you guys so much better a contender and for years to come your lineup is just nasty now. Also you guys don't even need to give up on Odom or Walton wow


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Only ONE problem.

Bynum is still injured and unless Gasol becomes unstoppable while Bynum is out, the Lakers may still only finish the season in the six seed.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the Lakers have just surpassed the Celtics in overall talent, this team is so much deeper than Boston. Finally, after more than 20 years it looks like this rivalry is once again at full strength. What a dream come true, I still can't believe this is real.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> Only ONE problem.
> 
> Bynum is still injured and unless Gasol becomes unstoppable while Bynum is out, the Lakers may still only finish the season in the six seed.


Gasol will be fine, he can catch and finish and block the occasional shot something Kwame struggled doing so we are better as soon as he suits up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The One said:


> Only ONE problem.
> 
> Bynum is still injured and unless Gasol becomes unstoppable while Bynum is out, the Lakers may still only finish the season in the six seed.


Not even a problem. Even if Kobe only plays two more prime seasons, there's zero reason a lineup of Fisher/Kobe/Odom/Gasol/Bynum can't win a title this year or in 2008 and 2009. Even with Kobe's decline, you have to figure in some growth for Bynum too. 

This year doesn't even matter. Gasol is 27. Odom is 27. Bynum is 20. Farmar is 21. That's a core to die for.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The One said:


> Only ONE problem.
> 
> Bynum is still injured and unless Gasol becomes unstoppable while Bynum is out, the Lakers may still only finish the season in the six seed.


True, but I think now with Gasol in the lineup they'll be pretty damn close to where they were with Bynum. It all depends on how well he adapts to the offense and gels with Kobe and the rest of the team. I don't see that being much an issue though. Gasol is a smart, versatile player who should figure it out pretty quickly. He's more finesse than AB, but I think he'll be able to give this team what they've missed in Andrew's absence. With Gasol, they're a lot less likely to lose close games the way they have in recent weeks. Even if this team doesn't get homecourt advantage, they're still going to be an absolute beast to deal with in the playoffs. Nobody can cover Bynum and Gasol and still keep Kobe in check.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Think about Gasol drawing bigs out of the paint, leaving Bynum one on one with the crapshoot C's of the NBA. Think about the driving lanes for Kobe to operate. Think about the wide open shots Luke Walton will get and miss. This is going to be an exciting team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow........................ :yay:

We traded a pathetic scrub and a potientail player for Pau.......... :lol:

Mitch has proved he knows more than us fans do.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Think about Gasol drawing bigs out of the paint, leaving Bynum one on one with the crapshoot C's of the NBA. Think about the driving lanes for Kobe to operate. Think about the wide open shots Luke Walton will get _and miss_. This is going to be an exciting team.


I laughed. :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Seriously man, I'm still trying to pinch myself out of this dream!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think this was such a good trade by Mitch as much as a no brainer actually. Who wouldn't have made that trade really. You gotta have a team willing to pull that sorta trigger.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

a grown man just screamed. sorry


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*omfg! Lakers Are Going To Win It All This Year!


Im A Huge Ab Fan< But Now Im Going To Completely Jump In The Bandwagon Right Now!!!*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great trade.. finally got rid of Kwame lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I got a feeling we haven't seen the last of Kwame. I bet the Grizz release him and the Lakers resign him for the Vets minimum.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Considering Mihm is so injury-prone, I wouldn't be surprised Jazzy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dear god no.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I got a feeling we haven't seen the last of Kwame. I bet the Grizz release him and the Lakers resign him for the Vets minimum.


That would be an even better move. as long as Kwame isn't starting and isn't getting paid 9 mill, he is still a big body and his defense during the Detriot game still shown some of his use


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> That would be an even better move. as long as Kwame isn't starting and isn't getting paid 9 mill, he is still a big body and his defense during the Detriot game still shown some of his use


I agree he was fantastic man up on Sheed last night.

He and Ronny would be a very nice bench tandem.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

LOL. I think this is kind of a leap fellas, I don't see Kwame being released or EVER wearing a Lakers jersey again. BTW: The Grizzlies have also apprently made a trade with New Jersey: Stromile Swift for Jason Collins...http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/feb/01/gasol-traded-lakers/

They're playing for ping pong balls now, thus I believe Kwame will remain firmly in place.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

OMFG!!

I cant believe this. This is the best news Ive heard since . . . Im too excited to rememeber. I can hardly contain myself. OMG OMG OMG. I seriously have tears in my eyes Im so excited.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I can now finally celebrate with my father who is a Celtics fan. He was so excited when they got Ray Allen and Garnett.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> LOL. I think this is kind of a leap fellas, I don't see Kwame being released or EVER wearing a Lakers jersey again. BTW: The Grizzlies have also apprently made a trade with New Jersey: Stromile Swift for Jason Collins...http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/feb/01/gasol-traded-lakers/
> 
> They're playing for ping pong balls now, thus I believe Kwame will remain firmly in place.


More evidence that Kwame could be headed back. Grizz don't want Kwame they're gonna dump him Collins is the replacement big for Gasol.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> OMFG!!
> 
> I cant believe this. This is the best news Ive heard since . . . Im too excited to rememeber. I can hardly contain myself. OMG OMG OMG. I seriously have tears in my eyes Im so excited.


I'm right there with you. This is the best news for Lakers fans since Shaq was brought in back in 1996. In a way it's even more exciting because we already have an All-Star caliber center in place.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> *omfg! Lakers Are Going To Win It All This Year!**!!*


That may not happen but there is a good chance they will make it to the finals. Remember, Celtics still have our number and Gasol is No Garnett. - then again Paul Peirce is No Kobe. But then again Odom is No Ray Allen when it comes to third option. - then again no big on the Celtics is like Bynum so maybe we can beat them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

.....holy...****!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> More evidence that Kwame could be headed back. Grizz don't want Kwame they're gonna dump him Collins is the replacement big for Gasol.


I don't necessarily see it that way since they've just swapped out Gasol/Swift for Brown/Collins. I would imagine they will simply replace each other since Memphis does not have any other big men on their bench other than Darko. Maybe you're right, but either way I'm still ecstatic.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

sweet jesus what a steal


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The Lakers had to sign McKie to make this work? haha.. and the Grizz get Pau's brother.. lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> I don't necessarily see it that way since they've just swapped out Gasol/Swift for Brown/Collins. I would imagine they will simply replace each other since Memphis does not have any other big men on their bench other than Darko. Maybe you're right, but either way I'm still ecstatic.


I think we could use Kwame as a low pay back up big for his toughness and defense. 

Gasol is soft and doesn't like to bangand Bynum's finese as well having the contrast with Kwame and Turiaf could work out well.

Kwame just kills us as a starter and making the big money I don't see the Grizz having any need for him. 

I could see them working a deal like with Stoudemire. 

Kwame is better than resigning Mebenga,he knows the triangle and the players.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

congrats guys, now the Lakers are for real. Hate to admit it but Kobe/Gasol > Yao/T-Mac (only 'cuz T-Mac sucks...)


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I think we could use Kwame as a low pay back up big for his toughness and defense.
> 
> Gasol is soft and doesn't like to bangand Bynum's finese as well having the contrast with Kwame and Turiaf could work out well.
> 
> ...


I'd be fine with that, I just don't see it happening. Time will tell.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

the lakers are the most complete team in the west


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

You called it EHL :worthy:



EHL said:


> From the RealGM message boards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just looking at Gasol's numbers this season didn't realize he was putting up such solid numbers bascially 19 and 9 with a block and a half.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He's top 30 in PER.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> He's top 30 in PER.


I hate the PER lol but aside from that he's playing well.

I just hate Hollinger's Insanity


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I hate the PER lol but aside from that he's playing well.
> 
> I just hate Hollinger's Insanity



I dont put much stock into any singular stat.

The thing that I respect about Hollinger is that he makes mathematical formulas and then just inserts a player's numbers. There is no personal bias in his analysis. While that may not be the whole story for some players, it leaves everyone on the same playing field.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I got a feeling we haven't seen the last of Kwame. I bet the Grizz release him and the Lakers resign him for the Vets minimum.


I don't think we could do that,


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually i think we can.. we did something similar with brian shaw in 2000.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

This was like a Celtic and Minnisota trade Kavin and Danny Ainge, lakers and grizz have connections well it also feels like Jerry Wast did something here


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> This was like a Celtic and Minnisota trade Kavin and Danny Ainge, lakers and grizz have connections well it also feels like Jerry Wast did something here


Yep. Touched on that in the other thread about this deal. I have a feeling West somehow played a key role in this trade.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

afobisme said:


> actually i think we can.. we did something similar with brian shaw in 2000.



I know but they passed a new rule i think


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done Cupcake...nice trade. By the time Bynum comes back, Gasol should be comfortable in the triangle. Then...LOOK OUT!!! :yay:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i knew even though bynum went down brown was the expiring contract and all year they were looking for a deal to make around him


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

IS THIS A ****ING JOKE?!?!??! Don't toy with me!

I saw the title of this thread and was bout to rip everyone for being guillable, and then midway I just yelled "WHAT THE ****" as loud as I could.

I've been working all day and this is the first I heard of this... nobody called me!

Kwame is gone and Gasol is here!!

Our frontline is Odom, Gasol and Bynum!!!!

EVERYONE WITH MITCH AVATARS NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> IS THIS A ****ING JOKE?!?!??! Don't toy with me!
> 
> I saw the title of this thread and was bout to rip everyone for being guillable, and then midway I just yelled "WHAT THE ****" as loud as I could.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the party Jamel. We're in full celebration mode. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's prime time for drink time


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And Kwame is coming back in 30 days as well!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i was talking to a friend earlier and we were both in shock, i still cant really believe it until i see Pow in a lakers uniform, i mean really guys...THINK ABOUT IT....from KWAME BROWN......KWAME BROWN....watched all laker games this season and thought of plays "if he could only lay up the ball or catch ball, or not get nervous going to the hoop" haha To Gasol!!! i still dont believe it


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i was talking to a friend earlier and we were both in shock, i still cant really believe it until i see Pow in a lakers uniform, i mean really guys...THINK ABOUT IT....from KWAME BROWN......KWAME BROWN....watched all laker games this season and thought of plays "if he could only lay up the ball or catch ball, or not get nervous going to the hoop" haha To Gasol!!! i still dont believe it


I just thought of something that really amused me: You could propose this trade on NBA 2K and the CPU would have zero interest. You would have to use the trade override to get the deal done. :lol:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I really like Gasol and I think he will make a huge difference for us. The only thing I question about him is that he comes across to me as being very effeminite. Am I the only one that sees this???


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I really like Gasol and I think he will make a huge difference for us. The only thing I question about him is that he comes across to me as being very effeminite. Am I the only one that sees this???


LOL. Why is that - is it the long hair? Sasha is looking pretty effeminate these days if that's your reasoning. Hell, I wouldn't care if he wore short shorts, eye shadow and spoke with a lisp, as long as he helps this team win.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> LOL. Why is that - is it the long hair? Sasha is looking pretty effeminate these days if that's your reasoning. Hell, I wouldn't care if he wore short shorts, wore eye shadow and spoke with a lisp, as long as he helps this team win.


It's not the hair...just his mannerisms. Anyway, it doesn't matter. However, now that you mention it...Sasha is looking rather feminine these days!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> I really like Gasol and I think he will make a huge difference for us. The only thing I question about him is that he comes across to me as being very effeminite. Am I the only one that sees this???


Nah, hes just a Euro


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i want to see pau in a laker jersey playing against the nets so bad.. seriously, i can't take it anymore. i don't want to wait another day to see this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kobeandpaukf6.jpg


----------

